# Re-homing our Staffie



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi all,

I’m wondering if anyone can help. My parents are wanting to re-home our staffie, he is 3 years and have lived with us since a pup. I no longer live at their property and now live with my partner and his labradoodle, the dogs don’t get on at all and are very jealous, otherwise we would take the dog.

Over the past year he has developed some aggression and had bit my stepdad on the hand last week, leaving a puncture. He has only ever bit his owner and not any strangers however has began to growl at strangers over the past year. 
It is felt by myself and my partner that this is environmental as the staffie was left in a caravan for a number of hours whilst my parents went out drinking. This has been a regular occurrence when my parents have often been drinking around him and taking him to the pub and he has growled at other people - my parents see this as aggression because he has become increasingly unsociable with their friends who visit the house. He has also experienced aggression towards him. 

My parents initially wanted to put him down however they have since been convinced to re-home him. we have made enquiries with RSPCA who have stated that won’t take him because of his risk of biting. I have also enquired with Dogs Trust and they are prepared to re-home him but not for another 2 weeks. My parents haven’t been willing to keep him for much longer due to the emotional connection and needing to let him go. They aren’t willing to accept behaviourist support or therapy, they have made their decision now. 

I would really appreciate some advice around appropriate routes to take to re-home him? Are there any recommended websites or general advice for re-homing Staffies - I’m just concerned that he may go to someone for their own benefit and be part of fighting or breeding.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

What a shame.

I would say that if the Dogs' Trust are prepared to take him, then you need to find someone who can care for him for the next two weeks.

Worst case scenario, you could book him into kennels for that time. 

I feel he has a chance of a good future if he goes into the care of the Dogs' Trust.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Have they told the Dogs Trust they would like him taken in urgently? Most rescues have intake waiting lists but these may be able to be bent for urgent cases.


----------



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

I think that’s going to be the likely option if I can convince my parents. 

I really do hope so, that’s all I want for him.
Thank you for your helpful response


----------



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

I am in contact with them via email so plan to stress the urgency to get the process moving as they did say they were busy. I think this seems like the viable option - thank you for your response


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Try contacting Pupcakes Rescue, they specialise in taking dogs with a bite history & may be able to take him sooner.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I’m just staggered that they cannot find it in themselves to wait another two weeks. Very sad.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ian246 said:


> I'm just staggered that they cannot find it in themselves to wait another two weeks. Very sad.


I know 

And with the correct and gentle handling when he first showed signs of anxiety, he could probably have been turned around anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> I know
> 
> And with the correct and gentle handling when he first showed signs of anxiety, he could probably have been turned around anyway.


I wonder if the dog had a full vet che k when it suddenly started showing aggressive behavior.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> I wonder if the dog had a full vet che k when it suddenly started showing aggressive behavior.


That was my immediate thought - seems odd for a three year old, but should always be the first thing. Could easily have been carrying some medical problem.


----------



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

They went to the vets last year around when it started, the vet said it sounds like ‘nervous aggression’ and also provided cream for his neck as they thought it may be stiff, as when people were going to stroke him that was often a time he would growl. But the growling has reportedly increased since then. 
I do feel it is environmental - I don’t really see any of this behaviour myself and my partner have a brilliant relationship with the dog when we visit.


----------



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

Sadly I do feel it is the environment - not enough exercise and play daily. He loves to play lots but I don’t feel he gets it and is often left on his own. He is a dog that needs a lot of attention.


----------



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

It has taken persuasive skills, we are all just going through some sort of horrible grieving process at the moment where emotions are high, but I have managed to get him an assessment at dogs trust in 2 weeks which is something and they will have him until then.


----------



## courtz (Apr 20, 2021)

We are getting local attention also through friends of friends where people are interested in having him - what are peoples views around local people having a staffie like this if they seem appropriate and we do the full meetings etc? Do you think staffies who are displaying this nature can be re-homed without going to a trust or service like dogs trust? 

Thank you


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I wouldn’t rehome privately.
A dog like this could well end up being passed around without rescue backup.
Dogs trust are probably the best national rescue for helping with care and behavioural issues before and once placed in a home.
They should also do a thorough vet check.


----------

